# Receptor de frecuencias



## darklawn (Oct 27, 2005)

Mucho gusto, alguien sabe de un circuito receptor de frecuencias? 
Como me explico, lo que sucede es que me conseguí unas frecuencias de la nasa, je ojalá, mentiras pero si unas frecuencias por las que me gustaría como escuchar lo que se habla, ¿me hago entender? pero no se como ni que hacer para escuchar dichas frecuencias, como les vengo diciendo cualquier tipo de información me caería muy bien, obviamente a quién me de la información. correcta, le daré los datos importantes que tengo, aunque los encontré por inet. me fue difícil, jejeje. 

Perdón por hablar tanto, pero las inquietudes son muchas, también me imaginé que con algún tipo de antena conectada a un radio o a un receptor podría realizar lo dicho, les recuerdo que la distancia a la que quiero captar las frecuencias es supremamente grande, es como decir de Chile a Colombia o de Colombia a EU, más o menos, entonces eso es todo, casi imposible de hacer el favor, pero ojalá me ayuden, gracias....


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bueno, para hacer lo que pides no basta solo con las frecuencia, tienes que saber el protocolo de transmisión (PSK, ASK, FSK, etc.), si la señal está encriptada o no y una serie de parámetros adicionales por ejemplo, que es lo que transmiten, ¿imágenes a color, BW, alto contraste, teletexto, rtty, cw, etc?

Quizás con un scanner comercial podrías "oir" la frecuencia deseada, pero si no tienes el deco no vas a poder hacer nada más que eso.

No me malinterpretes pero hay que investigar más al respecto y hacer el post con todos los datos posibles pues sino, podrían no contestarte porque la pregunta es muy genérica y los que participamos podemos sentir que no hay nada que decir.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## darklawn (Oct 28, 2005)

Ha ya, muchas gracias por la información, agradecería cualquier otro tipo de ayuda de todos, y tenés razón, como no llevo mucho tiempo aprendiendo sobre electrónica ni me imaginaba lo que me decía, pero muchas gracias, voy a investigar y a leer un poco más..


----------

